# Forum > MMO > Mobile & Flash Game Hacks >  [BETA-Release]Rucoy-Online Bot *pixelclickers*

## umpu

[BETA-Release]Rucoy-Online Bot *pixelclickers*

piXelclickers -Rucoy Online Bot

What is piXelclickers?
piXelclickers is like the name already sail a pixel based bot.
It uses NoxPlayer android emulator to run and automatically farms monsters of your choice. 






Features:
Auto loot
Uses health pots
Uses mana pots
Uses abilities!

Setup:
Nox Player: Nox App Player_Der beste Android Emulator der Welt
latest Java Version: Download Free Java Software
Follow first minute in youtube Video
Free Download
pw: free
https://mega.nz/#!mW4hBCzT!LrSK3obSn...7RKd9Mayv2jR9A

----------


## Greenjad

Hi,

I can be your first official tester.. tried link but says I need a decryption key, what do I do? 

Apparently have rats to kill!!! not seen this game but will take a look to try this out and maybe help with project in other ways.

----------


## umpu

> Hi,
> 
> I can be your first official tester.. tried link but says I need a decryption key, what do I do? 
> 
> Apparently have rats to kill!!! not seen this game but will take a look to try this out and maybe help with project in other ways.


hey, thx for reply. new Link added. should work now.

----------


## Greenjad

> hey, thx for reply. new Link added. should work now.


Thanks killing Rats, will write a short review in the morning  :Smile:

----------


## Greenjad

> Thanks killing Rats, will write a short review in the morning


Bot Review:

The bot is very simple to set up, video guide helps for anyone new to the tooling or game and all very simple. I ran it for several hours without any issues, the demo is limited to the most basic rat of which a few thousand were killed. No stability issues at all and seems it could easily run 24/7. The bot is not feature rich but has a few options around potion usage and gear pick up. Not yet tested what happens if you turn on gear pick up and inventory is full etc.

Overall its basic but does everything its intended and needed for in killing simple mobs for grinding XP / gold etc.

Price point might be high for some as on par with more polished bots with monthly subscription but possibly little competition in this space might get some interest.

Good luck to future users and developer.

Jade

----------


## umpu

Thank you for your feedback Greenjad! One of my goals was to make the program interface as simple as possible in order to guarantee easy operability. Nevertheless, many cool mechanisms are installed, which are not noticeable at first glance. Anyway nice that you take the time to test the bot. best regards

----------


## DavidSkrt

> [BETA-Release]Rucoy-Online Bot *pixelclickers*
> 
> piXelclickers -Rucoy Online Bot
> 
> What is piXelclickers?
> piXelclickers is like the name already sail a pixel based bot.
> It uses NoxPlayer android emulator to run and automatically farms monsters of your choice. 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to us it but it just doesn't work, can you fix it? or has it been disabled?

----------


## Fasterclick

For any problem write me

----------


## bittlebit

> [BETA-Release]Rucoy-Online Bot *pixelclickers*
> 
> piXelclickers -Rucoy Online Bot
> 
> What is piXelclickers?
> piXelclickers is like the name already sail a pixel based bot.
> It uses NoxPlayer android emulator to run and automatically farms monsters of your choice. 
> 
> 
> ...


The link is no longer working. I would love to help build this project up. My github is here if you are interested in working together.

----------


## Fasterclick

> The link is no longer working. I would love to help build this project up. My github is here if you are interested in working together.


If you want we can continue my project together. I implemented it with python

----------


## bittlebit

> If you want we can continue my project together. I implemented it with python


lets do it, i have the telegram chat app unless you prefer something else.

----------


## andondushkov

when will be the download link available again?

----------

